# 14" Rhom arrival



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Wanted to say thanks to Ron at Fishpost for my new 14" Rhom. The fish is AWESOME!







Anyone wanting to purchase nothing but the best shouldn't look further. Ron you set a new standard for buying exotic fish.









Thanks again
Bob

14" Rhom Pictures


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Awsome fish man!!!! That looks so big in that tank. I wish I had a piranha like that!! Lucky Dude, Lucky.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome...


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Awesome fish man!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's one fine-looking rhom you have








What size tank is he in: like CKY said, it does look huge in that tank...

*_Moved to Picture Gallery_*


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

One word.. "BADASS"!!!!









Congrats on your Rhom, man!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

OMFG....I want it I want it I want it. I like the way your tank is set up it really brings out the







in the monster! Congrats!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

What size tank is that? Nice fish by the way...

~Dj


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish.
wes


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice fish!


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

That looks like a 90 gallon tank you have him in, am I right?


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words,
Yes, he is in a 90 gallon. He hasn't run into the side of the tank either. Latter this summer I hope to move him into my 155 bowfront when my pygo collection get there new tank.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

nice fish :smile:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

very nice lookin fish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great monter...congrats!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats the rhom. The terns you got are awsome too.
Alex.


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

Kick Ass Fish


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Very nice I want one as well that big.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Still cant stop thinking abou tit... 14" Rhom.







I should give you my name, for I dont deserve it for having only an 8" Rhom.

But you cant have the stars or skullz!!!


----------

